# Suggest me a GPU,SMPS and Cabinet within my budget?



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2011)

I am planning to buy an (GPU, Cabinet and smps) for my system.

*Cabinet*- 
Budget- Rs 6k
*Should have good air flow.
*Cable management facility

*Graphics Card*-

Budget-Rs 15k
*Nvidia is preferred 

*SMPS*-

Budget-Rs 6 k 
Please suggest me a good config within my budget.
Regards
Amartya


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2011)

Rather than investing 7K on cabinet, you can reduce a little, say 5 to 5.5K and get a sapphire HD 6870 @ 11.7K instead.

My suggestion for cabinet is Cooler Master 690 II Advanced @ 5.5K

For Graphics card: Sapphire HD 6870 @ 11.7K. Sorry, suggested an AMD card. At your budget, AMD simply outperforms all the nVidia competitions.

For PSU: Tagan Stoerock 600W @ 4.1K or Corsair GS-700W 80+ Certified @ 6K


----------



## coolgame (Apr 6, 2011)

get the CM 690II advance with side window.gpu get the gtx 460 1gb or non reference oc cards or wait for the gtx 560(non ti release)which will fall between the 460 and the 560ti in performance and price.psu get the seasonic s12D 750W for 6.5k.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Rather than investing 7K on cabinet, you can reduce a little, say 5 to 5.5K and get a sapphire HD 6870 @ 11.7K instead.
> 
> My suggestion for cabinet is Cooler Master 690 II Advanced @ 5.5K
> 
> ...



Sam, how about this. CM Scout. 

Looks cool, but yeah CM 690II will do the job for you, and get 6870 as Sam suggested.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 6, 2011)

please mention your system specs.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2011)

My System Spec- Intel C2D E7300
                        Msi P45 Neo 3 FR
                        Corsair 4 Gb ddr2 Ram
 *I don't want to buy card from AMD for driver problem*
  *What about Coolermaster Haf 912 Advance.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

HAF 912 is too pricey and since CM690II will have all you need, no need to go for HAF.  No driver problem with ATi, you are living in the past. Try to get the 6870 as Cilus said. You can't find a good option from NVIDIA for your budget of 10-12k.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 6, 2011)

cooler master 690II advance is a good case much better than haf 912 or if u dont like cooler master 690II advance u could even think about NZXT tempest evo
HAF series are over priced a cm 690II advance does much than a HAF 912 or a HAF 922 according to me
the only worth buy in HAF series is HAF X


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2011)

.Tkin also having problem(Driver) with his 5850 and he want to sell it.
BTW. How much CM690 II advance cost?

I ready to increase  my budget to 15 k for Gf card.



game-freak said:


> cooler master 690II advance is a good case much better than haf 912 or if u dont like cooler master 690II advance u could even think about NZXT tempest evo
> HAF series are over priced a cm 690II advance does much than a HAF 912 or a HAF 922 according to me
> the only worth buy in HAF series is HAF X



First of all NZXt cabinets are not available in kolkata and HAF X is more pricey than HAF 912.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 6, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> .Tkin also having problem(Driver) with his 5850 and he want to sell it.
> BTW. How much CM690 II advance cost?
> 
> I ready to increase  my budget to 15 k for Gf card.



*CM 690II Advanced @6k*

15k for GPU?? Awesome... MSI 6950 2GB is an option with this budget give or take a few extra bucks.

Here...*MSI R6950-2PM2D2GD5 @16k*


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2011)

What about MSI GTX 560 Twinfrozer II?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 6, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> What about MSI GTX 560 Twinfrozer II?



Yeah...that's the obvious choice...but if you can extend, get the 6950. 

*MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC @14.8k*


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2011)

Amartya, your fear about the ATI driver issue does not have any valid reason. In past they hasd some problems but now their drivers actually improved a lot than their nvidia counterpart. In all the multi-gpu scaling AMD cards offer better performance.
The problem Tkin has faced may not be a driver problem. If you regularly update your drivers, then there will not be any issue.

But if you ensist the @ 15K go for the MSI Direct CU GTX560 Ti. This is the only option from nVidia.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 6, 2011)

560 ti is the best bet go for it.nvidia drivers have never failed me.the ocing on the card is superb


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

coolgame said:


> 560 ti is the best bet go for it.nvidia drivers have never failed me.the ocing on the card is superb



Don't post for the sake of posting. Those days are over. ATi improved their drivers better than NVIDIA in some ways and till today, never faced a driver issue with my HD4670 and my next purchase will be surely a HD 6X50.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 6, 2011)

i have posted about nvidia drivers and not amd.i know that their driver support has improved.i like the 560ti better cause it is way quieter and cooler than the 6950


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2011)

For smps which series is better in corsair within 6k?Please suggest.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

quieter+cooler not great performer. So if he needs a HTPC , suggesting a cooler+quiter soln is good. Now just raw power speaks.

Anyway 560Ti also a good performer.



amartya87 said:


> For smps which series is better in corsair within 6k?Please suggest.



Corsair GS-700W 80+ Certified @ 6K


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 6, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> For smps which series is better in corsair within 6k?Please suggest.



*Corsair VX550 @4.8k* is enough. Check SMC.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> .Tkin also having problem(Driver) with his 5850 and he want to sell it.


and I'm here facing problems with my nVidia card. Doesn't give me Full HD resolution in Windows 7 with my monitor + game crashes in TF2.  Most of the times, these driver problems are PBKACAIW - problems between keyboard & chair and involving windows.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

> Corsair VX550 @4.8k is enough. Check SMC.



When he have a budget of 6k, no need to settle down for less. Better get GS 700W at mere 1200 Rs higher. Isn't it give you more headroom for upgrades?


----------



## coolgame (Apr 6, 2011)

560ti is the performance for the money.go for it OP.n raw performance always does not speak.the 480 was a gud  example of all other issues if u neglect the pricing

@ico:get the latest drivers


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

coolgame said:


> 560ti is the performance for the money.go for it OP.n raw performance always does not speak.the 480 was a gud  example of all other issues if u neglect the pricing
> 
> @ico:get the latest drivers



Both performs well but pricing wise, 6870 wins and no need to spend extra few k's for 1 or 2 fps in less number of games,


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

Lastly, if you are willing to spend 6k on a PSU, then I'll suggest you to stretch more and get *Seasonic S12D 750w Silver* @ 6.5k locally or 6.7k shipping. I know that this will be an overkill.

*Else, Seasonic S12II 620w* @ 5.6k. This is 

I avoid suggesting Corsair GS series though.



coolgame said:


> @ico:get the latest drivers


I am on the latest drivers, sir.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 6, 2011)

u r forgetting the overclock.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

ico said:


> Lastly, if you are willing to spend 6k on a PSU, then I'll suggest you to stretch more and get *Seasonic S12D 750w Silver* @ 6.5k locally or 6.7k shipping. I know that this will be an overkill.
> 
> *Else, Seasonic S12II 620w* @ 5.6k
> 
> I avoid suggesting Corsair *CS* series though.



GS not CS.....


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> GS not CS.....


fixed. They don't have Japanese capacitors. That's why I prefer sticking to VX/TX/HX.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

but thats 80+ certified, we can go with eyes closed


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> When he have a budget of 6k, no need to settle down for less. Better get GS 700W at mere 1200 Rs higher. Isn't it give you more headroom for upgrades?



For thinking future i considering higher wattage smps BTW. How much this Corsair TX750  Costs?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ If you can splurge extra cash, it's worth it. But GS700W is enuff for u, i guess


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *Corsair VX550 @4.8k* is enough. Check SMC.



 Thanx Gaurav  Vx 550 is great smps but i need more powerful smps for future updates



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ If you can splurge extra cash, it's worth it. But GS700W is enuff for u, i guess



It will enough but How much Corsair Tx 750 V2  costs?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 6, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> When he have a budget of 6k, no need to settle down for less. Better get GS 700W at mere 1200 Rs higher. Isn't it give you more headroom for upgrades?



GS series is of lower build quality, cheaper capacitors and is intended to compete with OCZ (so you can imagine the quality). That Silver Certified rating does not mean anything much for that series. If he needs room for future upgrades, he'll be better off with* SeaSonic S12D 750 @6.5k*


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> For thinking future i considering higher wattage smps BTW. How much this Corsair TX750  Costs?


Should be around 6500. I think.

But better get the Seasonic one which I and Gaurav have suggested.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

TX750 will comes around 6.2k, but not sure about V2 one.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Gaurav and Ico .... I will consider Corsair Tx 750 V2.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

Get TX750 instead of Seasonic. At mere 200 - 500 rupess, you get a top notch PSU (as mentioned by others)


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 6, 2011)

*MSI 6950 2GB @16k
SeaSonic S12D 750 @6.5k
Cooler Master 690II Advanced @6k*

OR 

*MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @14.8k
SeaSonic S12D 750 @6.5k
Cooler Master 690II Advanced @6k*



amartya87 said:


> Thanks Gaurav and Ico .... I will consider Corsair Tx 750 V2.



As you wish.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks all of you. Here's my final Config-

MSI NGTX560Ti Twin Frozr II/OC @14.8k( Not considering Asus one because of RASHI PERIPHERAL)
Cooler Master 690II Advanced @5.5k
Corsair TX750 V2@6.5k


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Get TX750 instead of Seasonic. At mere 200 - 500 rupess, you get a top notch PSU (as mentioned by others)


Corsair TX750 is 80+ Bronze. Seasonic S12D 750 is 80+ Silver. 

All right, TXv2 is Seasonic OEM itself.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ Good decision.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 6, 2011)

Whats the actual difference between Corsair TX750 and Corsair TX750v2


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Whats the actual difference between Corsair TX750 and Corsair TX750v2


TX750 is made by CWT and TX750v2 is made by Seasonic. (TX750v2 is perhaps Seasonic S12D 750w) TX750v2 is slightly better.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 6, 2011)

But why is v2 better???


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2011)

v2 = revised TX750W PSU. also Seasonic have years of experience in producing top notch PSU. i am not saying Channel Well makes bad PSU, but its a switch from a good to one of the best player in PSU market. 

BTW with reference to which PSU you asked about v2 being better?


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

Hardware Secrets said:
			
		

> The Corsair TX750 V2 is a decent power supply, clearly targeted to users that want good 750 W unit at an affordable price. It passed our tests with flying colors, with good efficiency, outstanding voltage regulation, ultra-low noise and ripple levels, and good cable configuration.
> 
> Compared to the old TX750, the new version is a no-brainer, providing higher efficiency and far lower noise and ripple levels.


Corsair TX750 V2 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets



sam said:


> btw with reference to which psu you asked about v2 being better?


TX750.


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 7, 2011)

I've also read that the Seasonic S12D 750W, apart from being 80+ Silver, comes with a fan that is supposed to be elite, San Ace.

Seasonic S12D 750W

The first two paragraphs in the above article talk about the fan.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

Seasonic S12D 750 is better over Corsair TX750 coz the former has better efficiency 
and lie in the same range too


----------

